# [WESNOTH] nouvelle release

## _Seth_

Bonjour,

  J'ai hésité à ouvrir un nouveau topic juste pour une release mais c'est pour Battle for Wesnoth. C'est un jeu magnifique en opensource et qui est très actif : ils viennent de sortir la version 1.1.5 et la 1.2 est annoncée pour bientôt (juillet). Comme ce sont des versions de developpement, les ebuilds ne sont pas disponibles dans portage mais vous pouvez télécharger ces ebuilds pour tester la dernière version et croyez moi, elle change beaucoup par rapport à celle disponible dans portage !

  Sinon j'ai une petite question : y'a t il des traducteurs francais pour wesnoth sur le forum ? Ca me dirait bien de filer un coup de main pour aider à terminer la version francaise dans la 1.2.

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Bon je vais aller faire un tour alors, moi j'ai découvert ce jeux il y a seulement 2 semaines et je le trouve tout simplement génial !!

----------

## _Seth_

 *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   

> Bon je vais aller faire un tour alors, moi j'ai découvert ce jeux il y a seulement 2 semaines et je le trouve tout simplement génial !!

 

Effectivement, j'avais aussi essayé Wesnoth il y a longtemps et je n'avais pas été convaincu par le tutorial. Mais j'y ai remis le nez il y a quelques semaines et j'ai découvert le potentiel de ce jeu. Le système de combat est vraiment bien pensé et les stratégies à mettre en oeuvre sont quasi-illimités ! Par contre c'est absolument horrible, les campagnes sont très bien foutues et c'est difficile d'arriver à s'arrêter (syndrome du "bon, un dernier tour et puis j'arrête" récursif).

J'ai vraiment été surpris par les améliorations apportées aux versions > à la 1.0.2 (celle de portage) : l'interface, les sons, le gameplay, les campagnes, bref tout a été bien amélioré !

----------

## Laifen

Oui j'adore ce jeux aussi  :Smile: .

Vivement que la 1.2 sorte !!!

_Seth_ en ce qui concerne la traduction je veux bien me porter volontaire  :Smile: .

----------

## dapsaille

Superbe evolution

Ok pour la traduction :p tu as un contact pour la trad ?

----------

## _Seth_

 *Laifen wrote:*   

> _Seth_ en ce qui concerne la traduction je veux bien me porter volontaire 

 

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> Ok pour la traduction :p tu as un contact pour la trad ?

 

Pour la traduction, j'ai trouvé toutes les informations nécessaires ici. Grosso modo tout se passe par mailling list et il y a un serveur pour voir ce qu'il reste à traduire (utiliser le tri par langage pour récuperer les fichier en questions).

Voila !

----------

## Laifen

ok merci _Seth_

----------

## antoine_

C'était juste pour remercier _Seth_ d'avoir mis ce post, j'ai du coup téléchargé le jeu. Je le trouve génial :o)Last edited by antoine_ on Sat Jun 17, 2006 1:28 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ltememe

idem de mon coté ... j'avais plein de boulot cette semaine, mais tu as quand meme réussi à me faire jouer .... grrrr! :p

----------

## _Seth_

Je me doutais bien que ce n'était pas une très bonne idée de poster ce topic pendant la période des deadlines estivales   :Twisted Evil:  mais bon c'est quand même un jeu sublime et abouti, ce qui est (assez) rare pour les jeux du libre !

----------

## xaviermiller

Wow !!! ça a l'air bien joli comme jeu.

Y a-t-il un catalogue des jeux open source de cette qualité ?

----------

## kwenspc

Warsow, Nexuiz etc... oui y en a pas mal   :Smile: 

cf -> http://jeuxlibres.net/

[edit] Erreur Warsaw -> Warsow corrigée. dslé la Pologne doit me manquer ^^ (quoique je trouve ça bizarre de ma part de l'écrire en anglais) [/edit]

----------

## Temet

Warsow  :Wink: 

(pas Warsaw quoi ^^)

----------

## xaviermiller

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> http://jeuxlibres.net/

 

Merci pour le lien  :Very Happy: 

----------

## antoine_

J'ai fini une première campagne (elle ne faisait que 5 ou 6 scénarios), j'en attaque une deuxième !

----------

## _Seth_

@XavierMiller : J'avais trouvé une "encyclopédie" des jeux libres en (anglais) mais j'ai dû la bookmarker chez moi. Je la poste si je la retrouve, ce soir.

@antoine : Tu viens de finir laquelle ? Two Brothers ? J'ai attaqué the rise of wesnoth et elle est vraiment sympathique, je te la conseille si tu n'as encore choisi  :Wink: 

----------

## antoine_

Oui j'ai fini Two Brothers.

Là je viens de commencer The South Guard.

Je me suis fait la main sur Two Brothers, maintenant je fais The South Guard en mode normal. Je garde The Rise Of Wesnoth et Heir to the Trone pour après, quand je serais rodé dans le mode normal, pour pouvoir en profiter avec un bon niveau de difficulté  :Surprised: )

----------

## _Seth_

Je peux pas critiquer ton choix : j'ai fait exactement le même ! Effectivement, en normal ou hard pour Rise of Wesnoth, ça commence à bien chauffer...

----------

## kwenspc

STOP!!!

J'ai un rapport à faire MOUA! ouinnnn

vous me donnez trop envie de jouer  :Laughing: 

je sens que je vais craquer, si si je sens que je vais craquer...

j'emerge DE SUITE yeah!   :Twisted Evil: 

[edit] Et comme "excuse" et bien je refilerais l'url de ce topic. ça passera vous pensez? allez!  ^^  [/edit]

----------

## X-Guardian

Salut,

Y a t-il toujours ce "bug" au niveau des grades, qui fait que quand ta troupe a atteint son dernier level (souvent le niveau 3), sa barre d'XP continue à upper, mais une fois pleine, elle recommence au début sans augmenter les points de vie, et les autres caractéristiques de ta troupe.

Si au moins une fois la barre d'XP remplie, ta troupe récupérerait ses points de vie ... 

J'ai toujours envie d'hurler quand l'une de mes troupes lvl 3 se fait massacrer après un rude combat où elle a gagné finalement de l'XP pour rien.

C'était pour moi l'un des seuls points négatifs que j'avais à faire sur ce jeu, et je ne sais pas si c'était voulu ou non. 

Faut dire aussi que certaines troupes levélées, sont très très difficles à tuer. 

Genre les cannoniers nains (je n'ai plus le nom exacte en tête) qui arrivent à te dégommer quasi une unité par coup. 

@+ et bon jeu  :Wink: 

Guile.

----------

## blorent

Je pense que le bug est toujours présent, en tout cas je l'ai remarqué hier (mais c'était un ennemi, j'étais content...)

----------

## kopp

Effectivement ce jeu est trop bien, j'y ai passé quelques heures il y a quelque temps de ça. Par contre, j'suis trop nul, j'arrive pas à faire évoluer mon "héros" alors du coup il reste tout faible. A chaque fois que j'essaye, il se fait descendre !

Du coup je ne vais jamais très loin dans les campagne car j'arrive pas à avoir des perso de haut niveau.

----------

## Il turisto

dites g une question la.

j'ai telechargé l'ebuild, installé le jeu. quelques jours après je fais un emerge --sync et a présent je reçoit ce message d'erreur.

```

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies -

!!! Packages for the following atoms are either all

!!! masked or don't exist:

games-strategy/wesnoth-dev

... done!

```

Je comprend bien son sens et la raison pour laquelle il est la. En effet rsync ayant vu que l'ebuild n'existe pas sur le serv officiel il a du le supprimer de mon portage.

Comment faire pour qu'il ne supprime pas cet ebuild ou qu'il n'affiche plus le message d'erreur?

----------

## kopp

Hum, tu n'as pas utilisé d'overlay, je me trompe ?

Si c'est le cas, va lire la documentation adéquate qui t'expliquera tout pour ça  :Wink: 

----------

## Il turisto

non tu ne te trompes pas. Je ne savais même pas que ca existait.

Merci bcp pour le lien. Il va augmenter ma culture de ce superbe outil qu'est le portage et me retirer un warning.

edit :

me portage overlay comme tout sous gentoo : simple, efficace et rapide à mettre en oeuvre. Encore merci bcp.

----------

## kwenspc

c'est un peu off mais :

pour d'autres overlay vous pouvez utiliser "layman", c'est génial comme outil.

j'ai installé supertuxkart avec ça (overlay zugaina d'ycarus).

 :Wink: 

----------

## Temet

Bon, je me décide à passer officiellement pour le boulet du jour ...

J'ai regardé sur le net cette histoire d'overlay. Overlay par ci, par là. On me dit que c'est pour afficher des choses sur un écran, on me dit aussi c'est pour la mémoire d'un programme, il en faut un aussi pour XGL.

Bref, si quelqu'un peut m'expliquer comme si j'étais un gros débile (je le suis, ça tombe bien  :Laughing: ) c'est quoi le bestiaux et pourquoi y a que sous Gentoo que je vois partout les gens se battre : "ouais mon overlay il est plus gros, euh, plus mieux que le tien".

Merci!!!!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## kwenspc

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/fr/devrel/handbook/handbook.xml?part=2&chap=1#doc_chap6

je sais pas si c'est assez parlant. Enfin en gros un overlay c'est un arbre portage secondaire dans lequles tu peus mettres tes ebuilds ou d'autres ebuilds trouvés sur le net et qui ne font pas partisd de l'arbre officiel.

----------

## Temet

LOL

Un grand merci, j'étais carrément à dreuze avec mon histoire d'affichage! lol

----------

## CryoGen

Pas mal du tout ce jeu  :Smile: 

En plus il tourne tres bien sur mon celeron 466 avec carte trident cyberblade XD

Par contre je suis en 800x600 (taille maxi supporter) et du coup le texte du didactitiel sort un peu de l'ecran mais à part ca tout va bien  :Smile: 

Hop j'y retourne  :Very Happy: 

Edit: y a un mode multijoueur... à quand une petite soirée wesnoth   :Laughing: 

----------

## geekounet

 *Temet wrote:*   

> LOL
> 
> Un grand merci, j'étais carrément à dreuze avec mon histoire d'affichage! lol

 

Non non, on parle aussi d'overlay avec XV et OpenGL, mais je peux pas en dire plus, j'y connais rien  :Smile: 

----------

## Bluespear

Sympa ce jeux, j'ai perdu deux heures hier à cause de ça  :Surprised: 

----------

